# [SOLVED] Computer running slow



## CarolATurner (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi my computer is running slow on and offline
My computer is a Conpaq 2930EA 64 bit x64 based processor, processor AMD-1200 APU with radeon(tm) HD graphics 1.40ghz RAm 4.00gb
I have recently put a new virus protection on which is McAFee from BT net protect plus could this be the trouble as it was running fine before,do I need to have a virus protection on his computer it is running windows 8.1 I had no other virus protection before McAFee but was told I should have please could you advise me. Thank you Carol Turner:sad:


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Computer running slow*

Remove McAfee, then reboot and test the computer's performance. Full instructions for safely uninstalling: BT.com Help

If that doesn't fix it and the computer still feels slow, try the suggestions here: http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f112/is-your-pc-running-slow-532072.html

It's a good idea to have an antivirus installed, especially if you're connected to the internet. There are other antivirus programs available to download for free that use less system resources than McAfee and don't slow down the computer. Recommended: Avira, Avast or MSE.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Computer running slow*

1. Download Temporary File Cleaner from here. 

2. Make sure that you *Save As...* the file to your *desktop*. 












3. Make sure to close out all opened programs! 


TFC will close all open program's to run, be sure to save any work! 
4. Double Click on the *TFC.exe* file that is saved to your desktop. 










5. Windows will ask to either Run or Cancel the program. Click on *Run*. 











6. Once TFC has opened, click the *Start button*. 










*7. Allow TFC to run uninterrupted.* 

8. Your desktop icons and other programs may disappear during this process. That is normal. 

9. After TFC has finished it should automatically reboot the PC. 

10. If it does not reboot, reboot manually. 

11. It is normal that after running TFC that the PC will be slower to boot for the first time. 

12. Please report the RED number that is shown at the end of the test.


----------



## CarolATurner (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Computer running slow*

Hi The red number is 1,906.00mb


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Computer running slow*

How does the PC perform now?


----------



## CarolATurner (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Computer running slow*

The pc is running okay thank you for your help


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Computer running slow*

When you installed MacAfee, did you uninstall the old Antivirus?


----------



## CarolATurner (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Computer running slow*



Rich-M said:


> When you installed MacAfee, did you uninstall the old Antivirus?


 Yes I did uninstall the old one


----------

